# People still amaze me



## Merc (Jun 28, 2012)

Anybody ever had someone try to hook them while fishing?

I am well aware there are two sides to every story...

I got my little poling skiff back to Texas last weekend and was able to take my Dad out with me on Wednesday. We were finishing up a pole across a flat and starting a drift where the flat ends along the shore line. Well Dad hooked into a nice red as we were coming off the flat. While we were doing that a boat was cruising by saw us hook up and anchored up about 200yds in front of our drift. So once we started moving again, I could have dropped the motor and putted around them in the deeper water, or pole closer to shore and drift past them. 

I chose the second option. As we got about even with them one of the guys reels up and flung his weight and hook at us. Words were exchanged and he flung it at us a couple of times hitting the boat and over us before I could get off the platform and motor us out. (Actually impressed with his accuracy as we were a good 40+yds from them).

Anybody else have this happen to them or is it just me?


----------



## 4x4Active (Mar 8, 2014)

Should have record him and give it to the authority. None of us need that kind of attitude while enjoying the outdoor and its dangerous when those weight hit you.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Not yet but I was poling my skiff along a shoreline two days ago and a guy by himself in a teal Mowdy cruises past me and proceeds to burn the shoreline for about a half mile in the direction I am headed and then shuts down and drifts one time across and then comes back the same shoreline burning it the whole way right in front of me on the same shoreline I was poling down then as he goes by has the nerve to wave at me like we are old pals. Do people have no sense or common courtesy? I think dumbasses like this should be pulled aside and schooled on how to act on the water around other fishermen. The back lake we were in was calm and the same depth the whole width so I am not sure what he was trying to accomplish by what he did. It was a total asshat move and I wish guys like him would stay home.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

Ignernt is and will always be. You could do boater education, post signs and flyers at every ramp, have facebook groups and 'get the message out' efforts, but in the end, you just deal with j-holes. Keep your cool, don't let it rurn yer day


----------



## flounder daddy (Mar 22, 2012)

Get a 2oz spider weight and return fire lol


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Should have cut his line.


----------



## DavidLeague (Mar 16, 2015)

free weights


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

grab the line and pull his rod out of his hand

Had a guy fling his weight over my boat at the Matagorda jetties as he was on the pier
Grabbed his line, tied it to the transom and took off
Line snapped before the rod left the pier. Had about two hundred yards of 30# mono I didn't need.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

stand your ground rule, fire a round into his hull and tell him the next one is for him.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

some one purposely hits my boat with a weigh will be the last time he cast a rod. it would be a knock down drag out at the ok coral.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Nope but I have wanted to throw something at others a time or two. I never have but sure felt like doing it.

How about when you are anchored up on a wreck 50 miles out. Another boat with two guys in it pulls up to your marker buoy which is about 10-15 yards behind your stern. One guy puts on his dive gear and uses your buoy rope to go to the bottom and start spearing snapper while the other guy holds the boat in place. The first guy brings up his limit of sows, then gets back in the boat. The second guy then takes his turn using my buoy to hold himself on the spot and spears his limit. We had been catching nice snapper including a nice sow at 22 lbs. and a Warsaw of 34 lbs. we had found the mother load. The bite stopped when the first guy hit the water and did not pick back up an hour after they left so we left for another spot and finish our limit.

They were very lucky we had my 10 year old son with us, as my Dad would have definitely responded to their rude behavior with a 16 oz. lead cannon shot across the bow. Due to there being a child on board we kept the response to a polite comment about it being rude to pull up to some ones stern and start spear fishing. They just smiled and said "it's a free ocean" and continued on with their diving, they obviously knew it was rude but did not care in the least.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

I would say half the people driving boats out there are morons. Luckily, most of the time they just mess up fishing and don't put you in danger, but sometimes they do.

Probably the most dangerous situation we were in occurred about 50 miles out of Venice, LA. We were slow trolling live baits for tuna close to a rig and out of nowhere 130 lb mono is scraping across the back of the boat. Then, the knot comes across and the 130 lb mono turns to 400 lb leader. We glance in the direction the line is going and some moron in about a 25' boat was high speed trolling for billfish with a few hundred yards of line out and not paying attention. It appeared they were trying to turn the corner of the rig and were cutting too sharp. The captain told us all to get out of the way of the line and pulled out a knife - he cut the 400 lb mono just a few feet from the lure. He said if that lure would have hit one of us, the boat would have jammed into gear to set the hook on a "billfish" and that would not have been pretty. He said it was about a $50 lure and put it in a bucket in the back of the boat. We looked at the other boat and they reeled up a slack line looking dumbfounded. The captain said they were more than welcome to come over and get their lure but they were going to get an earful. Never came over, lol.


----------



## GeneralRack (Dec 7, 2006)

*Wow...*

So he potlicked you AND cut off your drift, and then had the temerity to sling hardware at your boat? Maybe you could tell us a little about this guy's boat so we can keep an eye out...

Was fishing with my little boy a couple weeks ago in Galv West Bay. He was fighting a red when a rigged-out cat boat came roaring by. My first thought was to tell him to lower the rod tip and hide the fight, but how do you explain that to a 7 year old? Helped him land the fish and what do these two cat boat warriors do? They pull in downwind of our drift and fish right ahead of us, in front of a 7 year old boy trying to scratch out his first few fish. Pretty sad, guys. Sure glad they have that bad**s shallow water master sled to get back where no one else can go... Must be very talented fishermen.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

cpthook said:


> some one purposely hits my boat with a weigh will be the last time he cast a rod. it would be a knock down drag out at the ok coral.


Don't get that close. "oh sorry I was just fishing right there....didn't see you pull up..."


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

If I get cut off, will just keep drifting at em so I can take a leak off the bow when i get near to show his ol ladi what a real man has in his pantalones!


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

4x4Active said:


> Should have record him and give it to the authority. None of us need that kind of attitude while enjoying the outdoor and its dangerous when those weight hit you.


Sportsman Rights Act

(c) No person may intentionally interfere with another person lawfully engaged in the process of hunting or catching wildlife.

(d) No person may intentionally harass, drive, or disturb any wildlife for the purpose of disrupting a person lawfully engaged in the process of hunting or catching wildlife.

Class B Misdemeanor.


----------



## Flat Natural Born (Jul 25, 2014)

Take pics and post them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm telling you guys, paintball gun is perfect for that situation


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Merc said:


> Anybody ever had someone try to hook them while fishing?
> 
> I am well aware there are two sides to every story...
> 
> ...


I'm really tolerant when it comes to being interfered with while fishing or hunting, but if somebody starts flinging stuff at me like that I'm probably gonna get myself in a lot of trouble. Especially because you're trying to be nice and pole around them.


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

I really like the paintball idea, but they might retaliate with something a little more serious.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Pull the cowling and start yelling to them for help....you will have the area all to yourself....

Or chunk the anchor like a discus thrower, blare some rap or barry Manilow and dance like Rodney danger field in caddyshack.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Back in the seventies when we surfed at the Surfside pier, it was a major surf spot in Texas when it was on, there was this crazy broad that was trying to hook surfers from the pier one weekend. She actually got one and the guy had to break the line off. Then he went up on the pier and did everything but hit her. She started hitting him and someone called the police. The police drug her crazy ars off the pier to cheers from surfers.


----------



## martykaan (Jan 31, 2015)

If you were in zepher cove, I bet the boat looked like this.

LMAO


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Somebody on the Surfside Pier kept trying to hook surfers, and one surfer climbed up on the pier to have a talk. Or confrontation. The crazy owner of the pier came over and decked him, and had a deputy haul him away. This was years ago.

We pulled up to the POC jetties years ago in two boats, the nearest about 25 yards from another boat. A big Latin guy about 50 years old kept firing pyramid weights on a line and after several tries, knocked a couple of inches of new gelcoat off the bow of the Boston Whaler, a beautifully restored boat. My buddy in the Whaler said, "Do that again, and I'll cut your line." The Latin dude pulled out a big knife and flashed it at him. You would think on a Saturday, 25 yards is far enough apart for fishing 20 feet down at the jetties.

Also you would think public signs could be put up at the boat ramps, with a dozen golden rules to fishing, or something like that. "Don't burn shorelines" being one of them. "Don't start your drift downwind of another nearby boat." "Don't block the boat ramp." I'm sure a few other courtesies and common sense could be listed. Instead, the unwashed public buying so many boats are supposed to know everything. And that ain't gonna happen.

I'm all for restricting a mile here and there of shorelines that won't be burned, marked with poles, restricted to poling only. There would probably be eight pound trout near the shorelines again.


----------



## Merc (Jun 28, 2012)

Well TPWD has his registration number so it is in their hands. They asked if I wanted to press charges, i told them no, to just send him a notice that he was reported.

For those asking, it was a cat hull boat with bright/neon green on the rear.

And my gopro is with me everyday now with my cellphone in my shirt pocket.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Merc said:


> Well TPWD has his registration number so it is in their hands. They asked if I wanted to press charges, i told them no, to just send him a notice that he was reported.
> 
> For those asking, it was a cat hull boat with bright/neon green on the rear.
> 
> And my gopro is with me everyday now with my cellphone in my shirt pocket.


If you got it on vid I'd press charges, if you don't they're going to laugh thinking they got reported and TPWD couldn't do anything about it and probably encourage their behavior.


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

Last weekend, two Miriam's in a haynie Bigfoot burned the KRS as far as I could see. 

They ran between me and my buddy. He was in the shoreline and I was 100 yards out. 

I just laughed and went to the boat for a sandwich. 

It was spring break, but these guys were too cool for school. And they looked like they were late 20's early 30's.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

As Ron White says, "you can't fix stupid." Had a guy pull this same stunt while I had the wife out fishing with me in a Galvez. It took all I had not to engage that idiot.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

dolch said:


> Last weekend, two Miriam's in a haynie Bigfoot burned the KRS as far as I could see.
> 
> They ran between me and my buddy. He was in the shoreline and I was 100 yards out.
> 
> ...


I hate when that happens. You set up a wade and some dip burns the shoreline when half the laguna is available to them. KRS is getting pretty bad about that, and I fish there quite a bit. Spring Break probably didn't help any. 
I've never had anyone cast towards me, I try really hard to not screw up peoples drifts or wades. Many years ago I did have a confrontation with an airboat driver on the outside of Traylor Island. I was in fish about 30 yds of the shoreline and he comes between me and the shoreline. I went back to my boat, and found him down shore, I let him know how I felt about it. I still see him around town every now and then and he wont look at me.


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

Yeah it's one thing if they don't know they are ruining your approach thats just them being un educated and inconsiderate and that will never change. But for someone to sling stuff at your boat? Almost like road rage on a boat really


----------



## TexasGrandSlam (Apr 13, 2013)

The way I understand it is:
to drive a car, you need a license and experience,
to drive a bus, you need a special license and experience,
to fly a plane, you need a special license and lots of experience,
and to operate a boat, 
all you need is a boat and lots cash for the most part unfortunately...
Granted, most of the boaters I encounter are safe and respectful to the other fishermen, but there are also the guys out there who shouldn't be allowed to leave the house without a helmet. Add a couple of 12 packs to the equation and the dumbarse rate grows exponentially....


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Some of the worst offenders around Aransas are guides. They will go wherever they wish and feel like they own the bay.


----------



## hkemup (Dec 13, 2005)

Here's a story from last summer:

Day 1
As we were heading out in Poc my son and I passed about 15 kayakers in Little Marys cut. Little did we know this was just the beginning. We found a nice school of shallow water reds out across from Sunday beach and we're having a blast sight casting these fish and I look down the shoreline towards the old coast guard station and here comes the kayak armada. It was obvious these folks were clueless as they headed straight at us and the first 4-5 are paddling right through us. In fact, a gal in the lead kayak paddled right up to my son and asked if he was catching anything! Looking back it was pretty funny watching my 16 yr old son mumble something about "was" (although she was pretty cute). Knowing they were ignorant about the situation I tol her they were messing up our fishing and needed to go around. The rest of them did go around but our fishing was definitely over so I headed back to the boat to crack open a beer and laugh it off.

Day 2
Next morning headed back to the same spot and about had our limits when I see the armada coming out of fish pond heading our way! This time they did skirt us and politely waved good morning. Sure enough when heading back passed them again at Little Marys. When we were gassing up later at speedy stop they all pull up in trucks with UT Intermural stickers on the doors. Did a little research and it was a "Sea Kayaking" trip to Matagorda island. UT's my alma mater but jeez. Anyway, beware of those Sea Kayakers!


----------



## hunterjck (Sep 30, 2010)

*What Some People Will Do*



flounder daddy said:


> Get a 2oz spider weight and return fire lol


The situation flaring up resulting from this quote and the original post is what makes me afraid of "constitutional carry".
These things could escalate into a matter of "pride" and the show is on.


----------



## DavidLeague (Mar 16, 2015)

it seems I have something to add.. just 10 minutes after I setup and do my first cast, they park right under my bait. I even recasted inches from their boat just to show that they right in the line of fire, but they were clueless..


----------



## TheKodiak (Oct 20, 2017)

Old thread? yes. Outdated? Not anymore... So I take it most of us packs heat while in no mans land? Would it be weird to have an AR on board? I have done a few blunders as a beginner, and I'm glad other boaters corrected me (I'm all for that). I've also had other boaters try to pot-lick, which is fine. I don't care, just like when other fisherman brag about their catch and are vague about location. That's fine too, I'd rather learn the why's, how's,what's, when, and where's about fishing. Not just "spots"...


----------



## Merc (Jun 28, 2012)

Definitely not outdated, but I think I'm becoming more tolerant of the stupidity....

Seems like this summer everyone would enjoy burning up the flats I was poling. My response now is to put in the anchor pin, have a beer and wait for the fish to start tailing again. 

Though the Jack holes burning every flat and circling looking for fish prior to POCO make me want to start a petition for drift, troll, or pole zones. Those people would get 5.56 across the bow if I'd been packing a long gun. Rip-It cans and flares worked in Afghanistan though, might have to get a can cannon.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## travpeg (Nov 9, 2013)

TheKodiak said:


> Old thread? yes. Outdated? Not anymore... So I take it most of us packs heat while in no mans land? Would it be weird to have an AR on board? I have done a few blunders as a beginner, and I'm glad other boaters corrected me (I'm all for that). I've also had other boaters try to pot-lick, which is fine. I don't care, just like when other fisherman brag about their catch and are vague about location. That's fine too, I'd rather learn the why's, how's,what's, when, and where's about fishing. Not just "spots"...


That would be a bit much IMO (since your asking), but to each their own. At some point, you have to ask yourself why you carry. I am not aware of a lot of crime out on the water, certainly not much that would justifiably warrant ending someone's life. I just carry my pistol while out, same as I do on land.

Let's not equivocate moments of stupidity and stubbornness (slinging weights at each others boats) with actual grave-danger and intent. Be cool headed.

Easy for me to say though, I almost always have my daughters with me. They pick up on everything. I wouldn't want them behaving poorly out on the water, so I need to set the example.


----------



## markmc2 (Aug 19, 2015)

Raise the Jolly Roger next time!


----------



## TheKodiak (Oct 20, 2017)

Watchout...


----------



## markmc2 (Aug 19, 2015)

nothing says stay out of my drift like a deck gun...


----------

